# Garnet BTO on fleabay!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not the one selling it BTW, only 3500$ or BO  Maybe Garnet should start reissuing these amps!

The same guys also has two other Garnet's for sale. He's in B.C so at least shipping shouldn't be too bad 

*Late 60's Garnet BTO Guitar amp head*








*Vintage Garnet Pro 200 BTO amp head amplifier with Stinger*








*Vintage Garnet Assistant Pro BTO*


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What's the name of that old Aerosmith song again . . .


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

he's had those same amps on eBay for a couple months and can't move them. I think his prices may be a little more than realistic.

I have that excact Pro 200 head btw........and mine still has the serial number plate on it. His is scraped off for some reason. Only $1199.00 for that one.

(I'd let mine go for a lot less)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I see that Pro 200 head is down to $850 now. The BTO is holding steady at $3500 though


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

found this puppy on kijiji if anyone's still looking for one. it's in Trenton.

Garnet B.T.O. Amp. works great. 140 watt Tube amp. Can be hard on the ears. 
Only been used 20 minutes a month to keep it operating well. I have owned both 
the Amp and bottom for 20 years and never played in a band just a little bit at 
home with no band. The Traynor bottom has 3 of the four 12 inch speakers in it 
but wired to work that way. House cleaning, it's in my way. If you like the 60 -70's 
tube amp sound this is the one for you. *$425*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> found this puppy on kijiji if anyone's still looking for one. it's in Trenton.
> 
> Garnet B.T.O. Amp. works great. 140 watt Tube amp. Can be hard on the ears.
> Only been used 20 minutes a month to keep it operating well. I have owned both
> ...


The "little bit" he played at home must have been played with a hockey stick in order to get beat up like it is.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> The "little bit" he played at home must have been played with a hockey stick in order to get beat up like it is.


Couldn't be from the guy who owned it for the 20 years before the seller got it .

Looks like genuine road wear to me .Whats a little ripped tolex anyhow ?

I'd love to plug into one of those again .


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

volume is in about the right place, but I can't believe he's got the stinger pegged!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Couldn't be from the guy who owned it for the 20 years before the seller got it .
> 
> Looks like genuine road wear to me .Whats a little ripped tolex anyhow ?
> 
> I'd love to plug into one of those again .


Each to his own, I guess.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It has sold, and I bet I know who has it (not me unfortunately).

TG


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

He relisted The BTO with a 1999$ starting bid down from 3500$!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Late-60s-Gar...LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27db6396a0&_uhb=1


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> It has sold, and I bet I know who has it (not me unfortunately).
> 
> TG


As rough as it looked, someone got a smokin deal.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Yupp, especially when the Traynor cab went with it.

DW


----------

